# from the files of "There I fix it"



## Kearney.200 (Nov 24, 2009)

Instant hot water for shower

View attachment 1284


View attachment 1284


/monthly_2010_05/572953d9e7fc0_Instanthotwater.jpg.b9f7f65f43e063f75a56e8a89e090789.jpg


----------



## JBI (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: from the files of "There I fix it"

But my wife wanted more light in the shower... DOH!


----------



## jim baird (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: from the files of "There I fix it"

Inspecting a "home-made" addition for a home buyer last month I found not one but two receptacles in a tile tub surround for a jet tub.


----------



## vegas paul (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: from the files of "There I fix it"

OK, I'll ask... "What is that?" Is it a light, or a shower head, or both???  Interesting where that red wire is going (out of the picture to the upper right) as opposed to where the others exit the (??) receptacle.


----------



## mmmarvel (Dec 2, 2009)

Re: from the files of "There I fix it"

I figured it out, it failed because there was no duct tape.  Seems about the only thing missing is duct tape (and maybe bubble gum).


----------

